# Hughesville, MD - Chief YWM Nice/Shy



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hughesville, MD | Cheif

Cheif" is a shy dog that needs an owner that will spend quality time with him for him to overcome his fears. He is a nice boy and seems to really enjoy the company of other animals


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh how handsome!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

